# Whats the deal with pokemon?



## epicelite (Sep 11, 2009)

*It is a children game.* You can not argue this fact.

Why do you still play it if your over 12 years old?

I DON'T GET IT!? I mean they do a *REMAKE* of 2 games and you all go fucking crazy.

Yes I played red/blue back in the day, but I have moved on and the nostalgia goggles don't even make the games look appealing to me.

tl;dr
Your not 12 anymore, you can stop playing pokemon.



Spoiler



not trolling


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 11, 2009)

Somewhat agreed. I don't think its a childernes game really. I mean, sort of but the thing that bugs me the most is that the have already done so many re releases already. First it was Diamond and Pearl which were basically remakes of the old Pokemons which was acceptable because its a first for the system but I have to disagree with them always releasing two games at once which ate basically the game. Aright so we then get Platinum which is EXACTLY the same as the last two I guess with a few additions though. And now we get these! Come on, I have tried them out and they seem to be a bit different but basically still the same games.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't blame Nintendo - blame the hordes of people who buy EVERY version of Pokemon. They'll stop making them when people stop buying them.


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 11, 2009)

Pokemon is a childish game I will admit, but it captures my memories of when I was young. And for that pokemon is fucking awesome. Its still fun!


----------



## Splych (Sep 11, 2009)

Umm... It is more like an RPG game that people enjoy. 

I enjoy it from time to time, but a game I know I would play a lot are FPS games... Such as CoD or TF2.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Its because Furries always Draw them in disturbing ways...


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 11, 2009)

Pokemon doesn't change much its been a decade already and its still basically the same game with more Pokemon.Same game play still a horrible story and it's extremely repetitive...catch Pokemon train them for hours and hours battle friends rinse and repeat.


----------



## Crass (Sep 11, 2009)

Totally agree with the OP's opinion.


Plus any *real* gamer knows Digimon is like 10x better and cooler, and has a way more in-depth and emotional story.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> Plus any *real* gamer knows Digimon is like 10x better and cooler, and has a way more in-depth and emotional story.


Lmfao.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 11, 2009)

.


----------



## epicelite (Sep 11, 2009)

Digimon on PS1 is awesome tier.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2009)

Age Regression (it's a good thing don't be so serious)

Pokemon isn't so bad as it's enjoyable for everyone even I play it more competitively but still I enjoy the game despite being in my 20's.

Want something to be concerned about look at these stats (and this is just for watching the videos)



Now this is bad *shivers*now think how many of these disgraceful men are actually playing the game in Japan.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 11, 2009)

.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 11, 2009)

it is pretty childish
not my favourite but i play it sometimes
u aare right though, people did go crazy and started making threads about hg and ss like theres no tomaro
their not that special that u should go crazy....


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 11, 2009)

-


----------



## Dupthattroop (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm just going to add my 2 cents in and I just want everyone to know that this is an opinion and I do NOT claim it to be fact.

Pokemon has the same problems many of Nintendo's beloved franchises do. Pokemon is no more kiddy then Mario or Zelda, yet people still want to associate it with the Anime, despite the games coming out first. Family Friendly does not equal kiddy. The game says right on the box E for EVERYONE.

Think of Pokemon as the Mario of portables. The Gameboy was starting to be considered a failure, that is in till Pokemon Red/Green/Blue came out and sold over $30 Million copies worldwide.

Pokemon is "kiddy" on the outside, but it can be one of the most complicated games ever, if you let it be. Google EV Training, or IV's and you may see what I mean.

Why does Pokemon continue to sell at ridiculous rates, you ask? Simple, people keep buying them. Your going to have to just accept Pokemon, because it isn't going anywhere anytime soon.

You should rent Pokemon Platinum and play it from beginning to end, it's really a fantastic game.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Sep 11, 2009)

video games was made for all ages, except if there's a rating (like T, M,etc).  so don't be mad to your grandpa for playing kiddies games.


----------



## kiwovo (Sep 11, 2009)

What the hell are u talking about?
im almost 20 and i love pokemon games...
its awesome rpg (one of like 2-3 i actully enjoy).. and it passes time very quickly!
GO HG AND SS!


----------



## Dupthattroop (Sep 11, 2009)

kiwovo said:
			
		

> What the hell are u talking about?
> im almost 20 and i love pokemon games...
> its awesome rpg (one of like 2-3 i actully enjoy).. and it passes time very quickly!
> GO HG AND SS!



Hah, I agree, as shown by my large post above. I'm 19 and have been playing Pokemon since I was 8. I see no reason to stop.


----------



## epicelite (Sep 11, 2009)

Dupthattroop said:
			
		

> kiwovo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe because the game has not had a noteworthey improvement sense the transition to color?


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

You know, I'm totaly not crazy over that shit. I wasn't even trying hard to find it hard yesterday, but it spread so fast yesterday. I'm just gonna calmly wait for the US release and buy it.

Though I think, so what if the art style and the names are for kiddies? There are still plenty of older people who play it, you can't say its a kiddies' game. Its your opinion really. Their opinion may be its a well made and solid rpg, with lots of characters to use. Yes, I personally think pokemanz are like characters in FF, just with less moves. And do small kids go out of their way to train EV and all the like? This more strategic stuff are targeted at the older audience.

Saying you shouldn't play pokemanz when you are over 12 is stupid, you can enjoy it even if you are over 12, so you shouldn't play any games that are rated "E"? Video games are for everyone to enjoy. I enjoyed the cartoonish zelda and dragon quest rocket slime too. I think these games have a more "kiddy" look, but they have awesome gameplay.


----------



## Law (Sep 11, 2009)

What's the deal with Pokemon? They aren't very monstrous and don't tend to poke things.


No but seriously, I expected an 11 year old version of Jerry Seinfeld making pokeymon jokes.


Also I only play Pokemon ironically, and that's only so I can ironically battle with people online who are also playing it ironically.


----------



## BilliePop (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm almost 19 and I still play the Pokemon games. I own almost all the DS and GBA titles of the Pokemon games. I've been a fan of Pokemon ever since I was a little kid. I still collect the cards and enjoy the show whenever I catch it. Just because it's generally aimed at children doesn't mean that not everyone is free to enjoy it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 12, 2009)

Come on, Pokémon games are among the best RPG's of all time. Sure, there's some flaws in it, but saying Pokémon's bad is just YOU being childish. If you don't like Pokémon, you don't like RPG's and you're trying to be cool (but you're NOT).


----------



## david432111 (Sep 12, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Come on, Pokémon games are among the best RPG's of all time. Sure, there's some flaws in it, but saying Pokémon's bad is just YOU being childish. If you don't like Pokémon, you don't like RPG's and you're trying to be cool (but you're NOT).


Agreed,

Though if It was called ninja masters 5 and it had ninjas instead of pokemon I'm SURE you guys would love it. Great idea for a rom hack though(*hint).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, if Pokémon had let's say Mario or Zelda sprites all of you would play it, just because of the sprites. Or if the newest Pokémon would've been called Pokémon: Call of Duty GBAtemp would be dead by now.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 12, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Come on, Pokémon games are among the best RPG's of all time. Sure, there's some flaws in it, but saying Pokémon's bad is just YOU being childish. If you don't like Pokémon, you don't like RPG's and you're trying to be cool (but you're NOT).


There's a major flaw in that statement saying Pokemon are among the best Role Playing Games of all time and that is there is a fairly boring story in Pokemon.The best Role Playing Games have great story lines that you still remember years after playing them. Pokemon is just a grind fest and unless you plan on battling online with other people(which most people will) there is nothing to look forward to.Story is the reason people level for hours to beat the next boss to find out what will happen next in the story.There are tons of Role Playing Games that have awful story lines that are still better then Pokemon so making a statement that Pokemon are among the best is not true.Pokemon games only appeal to Pokemon fans where good RPGs will appeal to A LOT of people.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Sep 12, 2009)

All I see are opinions, not facts


----------



## Law (Sep 12, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Come on, Pokémon games are among the best RPG's of all time. Sure, there's some flaws in it, but saying Pokémon's bad is just YOU being childish. If you don't like Pokémon, you don't like RPG's and you're trying to be cool (but you're NOT).



FUCK Grandia and Valkyrie Profile, Pokemon is where it's at!

Edit: Tales of Phantasia? More like Tales of Gaytasia, AM I RIGHT?!?


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 13, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> All I see are opinions, not facts



Too true.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 13, 2009)

/care

What does it mather that it's a kiddie game?
I like pokiemanz, so I play the games.


----------



## nutella (Sep 13, 2009)

on the surface, yes, pokemon is a kiddie game. but the reality is, pokemon appeals to so many people because it encapsulates not only the people who want to rip through the game, but also those who want to use each of the many complex features of the game to full advantage. from memory, the game can easily take from 30-40 hours to complete the game. even after, there is still so much to do. i assure you that the average 12 year knows nothing about EV training. something like this can only be aimed at the more mature audience. heck, i salute developers for recycling the same great formula for all its pokemon games. its what keeps the nintendo handheld afloat really.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 13, 2009)

You're seeing it as a child's game because it appeals to children. However, it is a solid RPG.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now to answer the lines in bold.
1. Most Nintendo games don't have much stories to speak of. It's the replay value, variety and gameplay that people play them for.
2. Great story lines I'll remember? Such as? If you say Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest or any of that I'm not going to reply.
3. Grind fest? Not really, Pokemon is actually fairly easy with the grinding, leaving it completely up to the player.
4. Pokemon isn't played for the story. It's played for the FUN. Why can't really polished games be played for the FUN anymore? Also don't say "Pokemon isn't fun" because the latest games D/P/Platinum sold over 25 million copies combined.
5. Pokemon games only appeal to fans? Sorry, but Pokemon is Nintendo's SECOND most popular franchise, right behind the jumpman (Mario) himself in terms of sales and popularity. Plus, go to metacritic, not a single main stream Pokemon game has gotten a bad review. Plus I think Pokemon is easily the most accessible RPG out there, appeals to younger and older audience.

Whew that took a while.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all Nintendo games do have stories Legend of Zelda games and even newer Mario games have some form of story but those aren't on topic.Second i don't care if you reply or not but EVERY SINGLE Final Fantasy,Star Ocean and Dragon Quest game in their respective series even the Mario & Luigi,Paper Mario and Super Mario RPG game are 10 times better then any Pokemon game and for the record I'm not one of these oh my god Final Fantasy VII advent children was so awesome now Final Fantasy VII is the greatest game ever type of people.Final Fantasy  V,VI and IX are a lot better then VII.I used to play Pokemon when i was like 12-13 which was a decade ago yes it was fun for a month then it got old fast.The whole point of Pokemon is to catch Pokemon and spend hours training them(grinding)regardless if its easy or not so you can battle against NPCs or against friends online etc.The fact that you try to compare sales to a good game is ridiculous.I have like 30 cousins that are 5 years old or younger that don't even know what Pokemon is but forced their parents to buy it and its the same thing with a lot of little kids around the world.Sales don't prove anything other then Nintendo has a good sales pitch and a lot of parents give in to their kids' whining.I mean how good can a game really be if they keep releasing the same game over and over for 10 years they barely change anything and as long as Nintendo keeps selling these same Pokemon games over and over its gonna look the same for another 10 years they figure why change it when it still sells.Ratings on a website aren't much to go by when critics and Pokemon fans vote on it. What do you consider older audience because i don't know anyone older then 16 that plays Pokemon it doesn't appeal to many people over 18.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're unable to name at least 50 RPGs that are better than Pokemon, Pokemon is officially the best RPG ever.

You have one hour.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 13, 2009)

POEKMON IS THE BEST GAME AND WILL ALWAYS STAY THE BEST GAME!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

1.Final Fantasy
2.Final Fantasy II
3.Final Fantasy III
4.Final Fantasy IV
5.Final Fantasy V
6.Final Fantasy VI
7.Final Fantasy VII
8.Final Fantasy VIII
9.Final Fantasy IX
10.Final Fantasy X
11.Final Fantasy XII
12.Dragon Quest
13.Dragon Quest II
14.Dragon Quest III
15.Dragon Quest IV
16.Dragon Quest V
17.Dragon Quest VI
18.Dragon Quest VII
19.Dragon Quest VIII
20.Dragon Quest IX
21.Star Ocean
22.Star Ocean Second Story
23.Star Ocean Till the end of Time
24.Star Ocean The Last Hope
25.Kingdom Hearts
26.Kingdom Hearts II
27.Chrono Trigger
28.Chrono Cross
29.Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars
30.Paper Mario 64
31.Paper Mario Thousand Year Door
32.Super Paper Mario
33.Mario & Luigi Super Star Saga
34.Mario & Luigi Partners In Time
35.Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story
36.Tales of Symphonia
37.Jade Cocoon
38.Lunar Silver Star Story Complete
39.Lunar 2 Etnernal Blue Complete
40.Earth Bound
41.Secret of Evermore
42.Parasite Eve
43.Parasite Eve 2
44.Lufia & the Fortress of Doom
45.Lufia II Rise of the Sinistrals
46.Seiken Densetsu 3
47.Xenogears
48.Suikoden
49.Suikoden II
50.The Legend of Dragoon
There's A Lot more RPGs better then Pokemon but you asked for 50 so yeah...


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 13, 2009)

it was name 50 rpgs better than "pokemon" meaning the series so you can put sequels


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

every single game on my list is better then Pokemon any TRUE RPG fan would know that.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> it was name 50 rpgs better than "pokemon" meaning the series so you can put sequels



Not the wording I would have used, but he's right. No sequels/series'.

Edit: Also I just noticed you don't have Grandia or Valkyrie Profile on your list, yet you still filled it with a bunch of shit final fantasy games. Shows how much taste in RPGs you have.

Edit 2: Also, because you fucked up the original list, you must now post 100 UNIQUE RPGs.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> every single game on my list is better then Pokemon any TRUE RPG fan would know that.



There are so many pokemanz, you can't say that a single rpg is better than a whole series.

And what you are saying is the hardcore pokemanz fans who like pokemanz are not rpg fans? Some of them have been playing them longer than you. Its just yyour opinion. I personally enjoy pokemanz more than DQ, somehow. But I just do.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

there's not really any sequels other then kingdom hearts II and lufia II(which is a prequel) ill just replace it with Vagrant story and Breath of Fire...all the dragon quests,star oceans,final fantasy games have separate stories so they aren't sequels Sorry Pokemon fans deal with the reality.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no the entire point of this was another poster said that Pokemon was amongst the greatest RPGs of all time which isn't true RPG fans can like pokemon and i have nothing against people who play pokemon the whole point i was making is its not in the same league with some of the greats.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> there's not really any sequels other then kingdom hearts II and lufia II(which is a prequel) ill just replace it with Vagrant story and Breath of Fire...all the dragon quests,star oceans,final fantasy games have separate stories so they aren't sequels Sorry Pokemon fans deal with the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, multiple Final Fantasy/Dragon Quest games don't count, all I see it as is list padding.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's just ignorance to reality every single final fantasy and dragon quest count and they all have different story lines. You're basically stating that i cant use Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest series as a whole but you're trying to defend pokemon as a whole series if thats the case pick the greatest pokemon game and ill pick one RPG thats better then it.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I? No, this has gone beyond Pokemon, I'm merely questioning your poor taste in RPGs. Also I never said you couldn't use the series as a whole, feel free to. Just don't use every single entry in the series as padding, but rather keep each series as a single entry on the list.

Kingdom Hearts? Final Fantasy XII? What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## EpicPie (Sep 13, 2009)

I still play Pokemon, im 16. I can't stand playing the TCG or watching the TV shows.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

They are a lot better then Pokemon at least they have a story to them LOL the only story that i can even imagine with pokemon is learn to make slaves lol


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> They are a lot better then Pokemon at least they have a story to them LOL the only story that i can even imagine with pokemon is learn to make slaves lol



Well I guess that means you're giving up on the list of the mighty 100 RPGs. Guess that makes Pokemon GOTY 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012.. and hell, every year ever.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't try to make the list longer the reality is Pokemon isn't even a top 50 RPG maybe top 10 out of RPGs since 2005 but not of all time


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a top 50, but definitely in the top 10? Glad you agree with me!


----------



## Cermage (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> there's not really any sequels other then kingdom hearts II and lufia II(which is a prequel) ill just replace it with Vagrant story and Breath of Fire...all the dragon quests,star oceans,final fantasy games have separate stories so they aren't sequels Sorry Pokemon fans deal with the reality.



the pokemon games are hardly sequels to each other. the main thing they have in common is the fact they are set in the same world. the only "sequel" you get out of the pokemon franchise is probably r/b/y is to g/s/c even then you're not following the story of red. and what law probably meant was the franchise.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i said not in top 50 RPGs maybe top 10 RPG games that have come out since 2005 pokemon was good when it first came out but the reality was when it first came out there was a ton of better RPG games on playstation and even before that on SNES and NES & PC.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, glad you see you agree!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm only agreeing that its top 10 of the past 4 years but not even in the top 50 of the all time list.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> I'm only agreeing that its top 10 of the past 4 years but not even in the top 50 of the *all time list.*



Well that'd be hard since it hasn't been out forever


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> *It is a children game.* You can not argue this fact.
> 
> Why do you still play it if your over 12 years old?
> 
> ...



You claim you're not trolling, but you post shit like this on a forum populated by over 1000 Nintendo fans?
What are you, a closet homosexual?
I mean, Jesus Christ! If people are having fun, let them. If you don't like the games, don't play them. You probably suck at them anyway.

I'll bet that you're just pissed that people make fun of you for watching spongebob squarepants so you decided to rage over the internet about something that doesn't have anyting to do with you.

Why don't you stfu, sit down, play your little psp, and just leave people alone.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> epicelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I wouldn't say closet,


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon came out in the late 90's and while it was fun on 1st and 2nd generation the quality of Pokemon got better in 3rd generation while still not much game play changed and pokemon is in desperate need of a story. i could honestly say that i would play it if it had a story that's the main thing that has kept me away from it since GB it could also use better animations/battle system.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

This is such a troll topic.
Claiming each Final Fantasy has a DIFFERENT story to the other is crap. I read a page where someone summarized FF8 by copy pasting FF7's story and crossing out names. ORIGINAL.

Forget it, your trolling, Pokemon is and will remain one of the best RPG's out there. If you can't accept that then just go cry in a corner or something till Square release ANOTHER Final fantasy game for you to jack off to.
Good going man, good going.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, it hasn't been out forever, glad to see you still agree with me


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> This is such a troll topic.
> Claiming each Final Fantasy has a DIFFERENT story to the other is crap. I read a page where someone summarized FF8 by copy pasting FF7's story and crossing out names. ORIGINAL.
> 
> Forget it, your trolling, Pokemon is and will remain one of the best RPG's out there. If you can't accept that then just go cry in a corner or something till Square release ANOTHER Final fantasy game for you to jack off to.
> Good going man, good going.



lol pokemon u can copy and paste all the text from every version of all the NPCs and you can copy/paste all the graphics there's no story to copy/paste so you can just skip that hmm did i miss anything? oh right u can just copy/paste all the pokemon and items as well.That's all pokemon has become which is sad really they copy/paste from old games to new ones add a bit of color and you're set.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

nothing wrong with pokemon, its us that's has something wrong with.

I guess quite a number of us grew up playing every version of pokemon out there till, the next time we looked at a pokemon game, we remember o dear, i have to play this again?

Anyway,just to end it on a sour note: Grandia 2 ftw


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with pokemon, its us that's has something wrong with.
> 
> I guess quite a number of us grew up playing every version of pokemon out there till, the next time we looked at a pokemon game, we remember o dear, i have to play this again?
> 
> Anyway,just to end it on a sour note: Grandia 2 ftw



i admitted that i used to play pokemon and would still play it if it weren't for no story...no story=id rather play frogger and purposely get run over...


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Anyway,just to end it on a sour note: Grandia 2 ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to spend less time playing video games and more time seeing a shrink, son.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is there no story?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is absolutely no story...the original Super Mario Bros. had a better story...Bowser kidnaps the princess mario has to get her back that story is epic compared to pokemon's story


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't answer my question. You just retold the story for SMB.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The entire story of pokemon is told in the first 15 minutes of the game....with a little bit of interference here and there by organizations trying to steal pokemon and do their evil things.....once u know that small bit of info u have the story figured out...the rest of the time u just catch,train,battle pokemon for hundreds of hours.

Edit:and to all of you pokemon fans enjoy pokemon don't let anything i or anyone else bashing pokemon games says ruin your fun.I'm just expressing my opinion and as MrFatso said we grew out of pokemon games a long time ago as we got older.Seeing as how the game hasn't changed much since we played them we just don't think its worth it to play the same game again after we played it many years ago.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're wrong. Usually, you need to get all 8 badges, then stop the baddies, then beat the E4, then continue with the game in any way you want. Catch em all, Beat the frontier, or stop playing. Point is, The game's focus ISN'T the story. So saying Pokemon is shit because of it's story is like saying earthbound sucks because it isn't on the Wii's VC.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

But you know you have to do all that from the start of each and every new pokemon game they could at least make it to where you need to get like 20+ badges defeat 5+ organizations etc add a lot more instead of repeating the same story in every game they just change the region(in game not country) in which each generation of pokemon games are played


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> But you know you have to do all that from the start of each and every new pokemon game they could at least make it to where you need to get like 20+ badges defeat 5+ organizations etc add a lot more instead of repeating the same story in every game they just change the region(in game not country) in which each generation of pokemon games are played



You may think that sounds good on paper, but it would be shit.
Think about it, your team at level 90 when you get to the last 5 dudes.

Not so challenging, would it.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

you could always lower the exp rates...also wouldnt it be nice to be able to carry more then 6 pokemon...animated environments during battles?better animated skill graphics...updated pokemon sounds they still sound like they did on GB 10 years ago.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> you could always lower the exp rates...



Weren't you the one complaining about grinding earlier?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said grinding for a reason eg. to beat the next boss to continue the story is fine...but when its just grinding grinding grinding for no reason its pointless IMO
Edit:also i hate grinding in MMO's but then again i could make the arguement training with other people while you grind can be fun sometimes but the most MMO's dont have a story u just make of it what u can i guess its the same with pokemon in a way but only if you play online.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> But you know you have to do all that from the start of each and every new pokemon game they could at least make it to where you need to get like 20+ badges defeat 5+ organizations etc add a lot more instead of repeating the same story in every game they just change the region(in game not country) in which each generation of pokemon games are played



Wasn't your counter-example SMB? I love SMB, but you know what you're going to do before you even know the title of the game. Not gonna lie, you suck at debating.

The story-ine exists and it changes with each game. The basic plot is the same but there's so much more to a story, like characters, events, coflicts, and conections.
Besides, there are side-quests that change with every game and the experience is always different. Plus, you'll never have the same team if you play the games right.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMB was a sarcastic thing that game is fun but the story line isn't there my point was to show that id rather play a game with that story then pokemon with the story it has.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, what _Chaz_ said. Did anyone actually play Platinum? The story was pretty dark considering Cyrus wants to become a God for his own wishes and to create a 'better' world, and half the Galactics had no idea what was going on? They were just mindless puppets.

Pokemon has half decent stories, they're just never the focus. (In the first gen games a Marowak is killed by team rocket which makes it's spirit start haunting the lost tower, remember that?)

Anyway, what you said about improving graphics etc, you really should check out HG/SS, even though it runs on a similar engine to platinum, you can tell lots of extra detail has been added.

Besides FULL 3D battles would be nearly impossible for the DS to handle, considering there's 500+ Pokemon, and a similar amount of attacks/combinations. Then you've got stat calculations and EV's and...see where I'm going? Leave that to the console games.
Right now the handhelds use 2D, and to be honest, it looks just perfectly fine.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Yeah, what _Chaz_ said. Did anyone actually play Platinum? The story was pretty dark considering Cyrus wants to become a God for his own wishes and to create a 'better' world, and half the Galactics had no idea what was going on? They were just mindless puppets.
> 
> Pokemon has half decent stories, they're just never the focus. (In the first gen games a Marowak is killed by team rocket which makes it's spirit start haunting the lost tower, remember that?)
> 
> ...


the graphics don't look any better then a GBA game though...and it doesnt have to be fully 3d but look at like the battle system on FFIV I'm not saying that they should do pokemon like final fantasy thats just a crazy idea but i meant how like you can actually see them fighting in an environment rather then a blank screen with 2 pokemon. i dont plan on bashing pokemon anymore i'm just stating the type of improvements it could use.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

^Fair enough. Just remember that in Final Fantasy IV you get maybe 7 or 8 different characters rendered in a little chibi form. Now in Pokemon you'd have to do that for 500+ characters. See the difference?

Anyway, it doesn't matter what we say, and you're entitled to your opinion I suppose.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ^Fair enough. Just remember that in Final Fantasy IV you get maybe 7 or 8 different characters rendered in a little chibi form. Now in Pokemon you'd have to do that for 500+ characters. See the difference?
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter what we say, and you're entitled to your opinion I suppose.



well they did say they were going to start making 512MB games so they can just make the game bigger add a lot more stuff what does nintendo have to worry about they will still sell millions of copies and probably even get a larger pokemon fanbase then they already have if they improved and added a lot more.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ^Fair enough. Just remember that in Final Fantasy IV you get maybe 7 or 8 different characters rendered in a little chibi form. Now in Pokemon you'd have to do that for 500+ characters. See the difference?
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter what we say, and you're entitled to your opinion I suppose.



Right because Final Fantasy IV didn't have _any_ monsters at all. Not to mention the fact that pokemon would only have two on screen at once.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lie. DS Pokemon games have much better graphics. And why should graphics make any difference? As long as the gameplay is good why would you care about visuals?

Making a Pokemon game like you're describing would compromise the whole game! Have you played Battle Revolution?!


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

true, and if its me, i would prefer my pokemon to be in 2D forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it just seems to fit the style of the game more nicely



			
				Law said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know what u mean, even if there is no aftergame stuff, i still enjoy replaying it over and over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sky dragon slash ftw


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

lol we're having a civil conversation and you come and start talking trash for no reason well w/e and no the graphics haven't changed much from GB to NDS for pokemon games they might have changed slightly and have slightly better quality but the characters/pokemon still look pretty much the same they did 10 years ago.I also don't care about graphics i'd rather play NES then PS3 or any Next gen consoles im just stating the fact that with how much money nintendo makes off of pokemon couldn't they make more effort into making the game that much better? or does pokemon only slightly upgrade just so they don't have to spend so much and put more money in their pockets?


----------



## Joemamma6998 (Sep 13, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Digimon on PS1 is awesome tier.


YES! that game rocked hard never liked Digimon after that it was based off that key chain game that started it all Ahh those were good times


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

in all honesty i never got into Digimon it didn't have an appeal to me when i was younger so i have nothing good or bad to say about it =P.

EditK I'm done talking about Pokemon everyone who likes Pokemon enjoy playing it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 13, 2009)

Was just playing Heart Gold and heck is the game just like DPPt. Despite the fact that you're in the Johto region and other aesthetic changes, the rest seems the same as DPPt!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 13, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> *Despite the fact that you're in the Johto region and other aesthetic changes, the rest seems the same as DPPt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well? It's using the same engine, so why shouldn't it look like DPPt?


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 14, 2009)

-


----------



## Deaf Reaper (Sep 15, 2009)

for nostalgia, ass. Im 16 and i still love pokemon games. If you have a perfect game, no reason to fix it.


----------

